
Stick a pin in it: Pinterest placing ads for itself via Chrome plugin - philfreo
https://posts.postlight.com/stick-a-pin-in-it-acf3a9051337
======
nl
Umm.. wouldn't a Pinterest user actually _want_ this? It seems to me that it
be a useful tool for the users (who chose to install the Pinterest plugin)

~~~
aclimatt
Absolutely. I don't see how this is an ad. It's the one and only feature that
the plugin itself provides -- pin (as of recently) an article to read later.
Just like you can pin pictures.

Isn't this precisely why you'd install the Chrome plugin in the first place?

~~~
knughit
The complaint is that instead of living in the browser Chrome where it belongs
, it is creeping into pages.

But I guess this is how * displays its alert bubble too. And recenty has been
inserting ads for some "survey" into web pages.

*Uninstall ghostery, install ublock origin.

~~~
nl
Yes, I understand that. I'm unconvinced that - just because that is how it has
always been done - it is the best way to do it.

------
sundvor
Great article - those Chrome plugins with their (to the normal users) vague
permissions are borderline evil. I nearly snorted coffee onto my keyboard when
reading some of their potential counter responses; made my morning.

------
betimsl
I think pinterest is the most useless thing on the internet and don't really
know why even people use it at all especially people that don't sign in, you
can't even scroll half the page before it completely puts a layer and forces
user to signin/create account.

------
ewang1
Looks like someone at Pinterest has updated the code[0] to exclude
Readability.com

[0]
[http://assets.pinterest.com/ext/cr_139.js](http://assets.pinterest.com/ext/cr_139.js)

------
abrkn
> http?s

